# برنامج Vehicle Manager 1.5 لإدارة ورش ومراكز صيانة السيارات



## MTS Company (13 فبراير 2012)

*برنامج **Vehicle Manager 1.5*​ *لإدارة ورش ومراكز صيانة السيارات*​ *البرنامج يحتوى على الخدمات الآتية :*
*البيانات الأساسية*
*§ **الشركات المصنعة *
*§ **موديلات السيارات*
*§ **متابعة بيانات السيارات*
*§ **التقارير*
*· **تقرير عن تاريخ تعامل السيارة مع الشركة*
*الموردين والعملاء*
*§ **بيانات العملاء والموردين*
*§ **مدفوعات العملاء والموردين*
*§ **التقارير*
*· **تقرير عن نشاط العملاء*
*· **تقارير مدفوعات العملاء*
*الصيانة*
*§ **تسجيل الصيانات الدورية*
*§ **الأعمال المسجلة على الصيانات*
*§ **تقرير عن صيانات الموديلات*
*أوامر الصيانة*
*§ **متابعة أوامر الصيانة*
*§ **طباعة أوامر الصيانة*
*المخازن*
*§ **شاشة الفئات*
*§ **شاشة الأصناف*
*§ **بيانات المخازن *
*§ **أذونات المخازن*
*§ **الإهلاك والتلفيات*
*§ **تقارير المخازن*
*· **تقارير الأصناف تحت حد الطلب*
*· **بيان بمحتوى المخازن*

*الحسابات*
*§ **فواتير البيع*
*§ **فواتير الشراء*
*§ **حركة الخزينة*
*§ **التقارير*
*§ **تقارير الفواتير*
*§ **تقارير الخزينة*
*الموارد البشرية*
*§ **بيانات العاملين*
*§ **مفردات المرتبات*
*§ **الأجازات والغياب*
*§ **دفع المرتبات*
*§ **السلفيات*
*§ **التقارير *
*· **تقرير عن أداء الموظفين بالمؤسسة*
*· **تقرير مفردات المرتب*
*المستخدمين والصلاحيات*
*§ **المستخدمين*
*قواعد البيانات*
*§ **النسخ الاحتياطي*
*§ **تصفيه البيانات *
*§ **إنشاء قواعد البيانات*
*الإدارة*
*§ **بيانات الشركة*
*§ **الإعدادات*
*§ **تسجيل البرنامج*
*لتحميل البرنامج من خلال الرابط التالى : **http://www.mediafire.com/?m57shd82v58jehm*
*سعر البرنامج : 1000 جنيه مصري فقط لا غير خارج مصاريف الشحن*
*موبايل : 0020127613107*
*بريد إلكتروني: **[email protected]*​


----------



## رحيل العمر (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز على البرنامج بس ما فهمت رابط التحميل هذا لبرنامج تجريبي يعني او ماذا؟


----------



## MTS Company (26 فبراير 2012)

نعم يا فندم .. هذه نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
وفى القريب العاجل سيتم اصدار اصدارة احدث
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابيع (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ashrafmme88 (19 مارس 2012)

الرابط غير فعال وشكرا اشرف اسماعيل


----------

